# Let's Go, Girl



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Finished yesterday. Hope y'all like.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorin this is fantastic. I love it. It is so Arkansas or Texas ... You are in the UK right? Do they have that kind of barn there too? Oh Wait I got you confused with Bobby Boy he is in the UK....where are you located Sorin?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

This is so great to me because of all the small details. The different colors of the tin roof, or the cowboys jeans. I so could not do this unless it was paint by numbers


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great piece! I love the cowboy and old homestead stuff!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

So detailed, incredible


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm in Central Florida, about an hour's drive south east of Disney. This painting is based upon the horse barn of a nieghbor who teaches riding. I like the cowpoke theme. Florida still has more cattle than Texas.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I bet you get a lot of visitors from other States that stay with you and visit Disney. I lived in Van Nuys for awhile when I was first married and I saw more of my New York relatives when I was there then I have since. Can't count how many times we went to Disney and Universal Studios. Good memories.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

incroyables! @[email protected] artwork..


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

This is really good, amazing detailing, and really good use of colors, thank you for sharing this with us 
The horsy is so cute >_< "Want a little carrot horsy ?"
And I love the trees, the way they look with the sky behind 
Really nice work


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh WoW!
That is a pretty amazing piece, you really are rather talented, well done.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorin said:


> Finished yesterday. Hope y'all like.
> 
> View attachment 17161


Stunningly beautiful job on this. 

It makes me want to walk right into the scene!


----------

